# Time Magazine Best 100 (plus) Films



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2010)

This is a nice compilation, review of the best 100 (plus) films of all time. From A to Z ... if you got a couple hours to kill check it out... reading the brief synopsis of each or a link will take you straight to the list it helps a film collector (like moi) to find a great film or reaffirm the ones listed that are in one's personal collection already are among the greatest. 
Thought it might be an interesting read either way...  
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1953094_1953142,00.html


----------

